# Swell: Mitsubishi EVO IX - Colour Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Swell.gr: Mitsubishi EVO IX - Colour Correction*

Hello everyone. I'm Mike and despite the fact that I am a member in DW for some time now, I have Just decided to Join the International Supporters Team in order to be able to share my work with everyone here. I will be more than happy to help everyone here regarding car detailing techniques and products.

So, my first post here is a Black Mitsubishi EVO IX that I had in for colour correction about 2 weeks ago.

During inspection upon arrival the car was diagnosed with big swirl problem and many RDS. Before beginning correction, colour depth measurements were taken. As expected, depth was not very big but not totally disappointing either.

So I decided to firstly correct swirls and RDS (after claying with Sonus Ultra fine detailing clay and Meg's Last touch as lube) with the combination of a rotary polisher (Makita 9227CB) and a combo of Menzerna PO 203 S and LC Yellow cutting pad which gave me a good correction.

Then, for the finessing step I used the rotary again with a combo of PO 85 RD and a Sonus white polishing Pad which gave a nice glow to the colour.

For LSP product I chose CG's new BlacLight which is really easy to use with the help of a DA polisher (Meg's G220) and Meg's black finishing pad. 2 Layers were applied with 30 minutes cure time between them.

Finally, Lusso ORO wax was selected to top the BlackLight. Oro has never failed me, nor did this time, it gave an excellent result which made the owner of the car very happy with the final look of the car.

So, following are some photos of the car, before, afters and shots under the daylight.

*Some PTG Readings*:





































*Some 50-50s:*



















*Before/After:*
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Final Shots:*































































































































*Under Daylight:*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Here is a video slideshow that I made for ease of viewing:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow what a turnaround,looks very nice now...


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

that looks great, nice car aswell


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the glossy wet finish on that black paintwork!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome, simply awesome! Love the before and after shots, well done!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Awesome job, well done. What pads/compounds did you use?

Ben


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Some very nice correction work there :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> Awesome job, well done. What pads/compounds did you use?
> 
> Ben


Menzerna PO 203 S with LC Yellow cutting pad & 
Menzerna PO 85 RD with Sonus white polishing Pad 
CG BlackLight With Meg's Black Finishing Pad


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome work Mike, well done 

Having watched several of mike's corrections, every time


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

That's a great job mike:thumb:
Very nice car!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't edit my previous post 

Having watched several of mike's corrections, every time the results are jaw dropping :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What the hell was that guy using to wash his car a house brick ????? lovely finished result credit to you that is.


----------



## DaniusLithuania (Mar 12, 2011)

very well done. Respect!!! A real one.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic detail.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very impressive results on a very impressive car!
I love the limited edition wheels too!


----------



## gt-hdi (Jun 6, 2010)

brilliant job, and a very nice car


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Top Job with excellent results. 

Customer must have been very happy on delivery of the car. 

Thank you for the nuke of photos!


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Top work !!!
ADORE these.. Brembos look brand new !! whats the secret lol


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome work as always mike!

Great presentation great photos great car


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It was in pretty bad shape to begin with - nice turnaround


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great Results! Well Done


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice looks as though you need to wear marigolds to stop your hands getting wet Wish I bought a Black 9 now


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Like it, lovely finish.


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

Great work! guess all Mediterranean paintwork looks the same, which is SHOCKING!

love your place too, looks really nice and cozy


----------



## AceType-R200 (May 18, 2010)

What difference good work!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking improvement :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great turnaround, the finish looks fantastic!:thumb:

The video was a nice addition to the write-up too.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Good correction work there :thumb:.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

paint looks very shiny after your job. amazing correction


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

good work although its not 100%.


----------

